# 1.5 gallon filtered tank questions?



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi everyone! Sorry i haven't been on much! Well ther 17 gallon and 20 gallon were a bit too much work for me and i didnt want to give improper care to my fish so im selling them, and i refuse to use the 1 gallon as it is INSANELY small for a fish. So i decided to get something small so it would be easy to manage and saw a nice 1.5 gallon at petsmart and bought it. Surprisingly it is a lot bigger compared to the 1 gallon despite the only difference being 1/2 gallon. 

Anyways it is a Tetra Water Wonders tank (link here: http://www.petco.com/product/102093/Tetra-Water-Wonders-15-Gallon-Aquarium-Kit.aspx) and i will definitely buy a small heater for it soon. I am using sand as a substrate for the first time so i would love some tips for care on that since i have always just used gravel. (I am not getting my new boy or girl for a few months which is when i move to vegas. so i will get it just before i move and then transport him/her in their cup and when we get to the house set the tank up a.s.a.p)

Sorry for the long paragraph but anyways here are my main questions:

For a filtered and heated 1.5 gallon tank, how large and how often should i do water changes at a minimum?

Anything i should know about using sand as a substrate?

Should i use the air pump it comes with? (i dont think i will being as bettas are labrynth fish but i'd like to know others' opinions)

How often should i change the filter cartrige?

And last but not least: Does anyone have a suggestion for a heater i should use for such a small tank? Yes, i know heating anything under 2 gallons is hard but if anyone has any suggestions that would be great. '

Thanks!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

(lol off topic but my dad came in to talk to me and i was looking up at him while i typed the very last parts of that LOL! i didnt even look at the keyoard and my dad gave me this weird look like "What the-?!?!?" ROFL!!!!)


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

I have the same tank in black. I do a 50% water change every 2-3 days and then a 100% at the end of the week. 

Also, you need to use the air pump because it's what makes the filter work.. I only change the cartridges like every month + because the carbon stops working after so many weeks. Technically you don't even need to have a filter in a tank this small because it won't do much. 

If you use the filter stuff a small piece of sponge in the big clear tube that goes in the bottom part of the black filter, it will lower the current caused by the filter.


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh, also for heater I use the tetra submersible 2-15 gallon heater. It keeps my 3 gallon at about 76-77* and my 1.5 gallon at a perfect 78*. 

Bought it at walmart for like, 11 dollars.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd just ditch the pump. :/ there's really no point in a filter if you can't cycle the tank IMO. And it's extremely difficult to cycle and do partial changes in a 1.5 gallon.

If you decide to ditch the filter all together then I'd do a 100% every other day. or a 50% skip 100% skip 50% skip 100%.... and continue. =]

As for the sand substrate, I think it'd be tough to do any 100% changes in your tank with sand. 

I highly recommend gravel instead as it's much easier to clean when you're doing 100% changes. Unless you're getting a lot of stem plants (I highly recommend Water Sprite and Annacharis) to toss in there and setting the tank by a south-facing window (don't put it on wood.... fire hazard if it's in front of a window). In which case you might get enough filtering capacity from the mass of fast-growing stem plants.

In order to do that you you'll want to get the plants first along with some liquid fertilizer (API Leaf Zone is nice) and make sure they get strong and healthy and are growing actively and quickly before you purchase your fish/shrimp/whathaveyou. Use maybe three drops of fertilizer every couple of days and add it when they get direct sunlight when near a window, or mid-day, late afternoon if you're using a light. =]

Then you can add your fish/shrimp/whathaveyou to your tank. =] This way you won't have any unexpected spikes while waiting for the plants to kick in and get adjusted to their new home/growing conditions.

These are mostly my personal opinions though so take them as you will. =]


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Honestly I hate the film that builds up on the water so I use a filter. If you want to use the filter just to prevent this, you don't even need a cartridge. It runs beautifully without it! And you have to use the pump, it's how the filter works! If using the cartridge, I would every few weeks. They recommend 2 weeks and mine was disgusting by week 1 but heck it's holding "beneficial bacteria" even the smallest amount!

I'd just do 50% every other day and then at the end of the week do a 100%. So say Monday 50%, Wednesday 50%, Friday 25%, Saturday 100%. Water changes are SO simple. Without rushing I can complete 50% water changes on BOTH my 2.5 gals in 10 minutes.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

briser said:


> Oh, also for heater I use the tetra submersible 2-15 gallon heater. It keeps my 3 gallon at about 76-77* and my 1.5 gallon at a perfect 78*.
> 
> Bought it at walmart for like, 11 dollars.


These suucckkkk...Dont get this!

You were lucky yours works, they usually do not.  Every one that I've owned and all of those who I know who have owned them have not had good experiences.

I used, and my boyfriend used, the marineland 10w heater, which was like $18 (or less) and worked soooooo weelllll <3


I changed the cartrage like every 3-4 months, since you cant cycle it. Its a crappy filter, though :c I hated how loud the airrator was.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Careful about the marinelands you buy check the number on yours. A lot have recently been recalled for fire hazards and exploding.

I'd get a hydor theo. I've got a 25 watt in my 1 gallon that I bought off of Big Als when they were on sale and other than being a bit off it's worked wonderfully. =] It's REALLY tiny too! =] So it'd fit well in a 1.5 gallon. =]


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

The 25w Elite Mini Submersible is a nice little heater that will work well with that tank, IMO. 

http://www.petmountain.com/product/heaters/11442-511330/elite-mini-submersible-heater.html


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

The marineland heater recall is only for 25w and up, not for the smaller ones... -__-"


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> The 25w Elite Mini Submersible is a nice little heater that will work well with that tank, IMO.
> 
> http://www.petmountain.com/product/heaters/11442-511330/elite-mini-submersible-heater.html


x2 on this one! I just love this little heater!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys! I'll definitely look into the Elite Mini  I'll post pics of the new boy and tank when i can! (just be willing to wait a couple months haha)


----------



## claycad (May 10, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Hi, I'm new to the forum and wish to thank you all because I had this exact same question. I too just bought the same exact tank kit, for the most part...I actually bought the "Glowing fish kit" version with the intention of buying glo fish for it, but after I bought the tank I researched glo fish and found out that they need a much bigger tank and you should get at least 6 fish since they are school fish. Its cruel that tetra markets this small tank for glo fish when from everything I leaned since I bought it says that glo fish need to be in at least a 10 gallon tank with at least 6 fish. 

Since I can't really afford a bigger tank (space wise and price wise) I figured a 1.5 gallon would be plenty for a single betta so decided to rescue one from those tiny bowls they keep them in at the stores. I haven't gotten it yet, but will today. I too picked up a tetra submersiable heater which so far has kept my tank at a steady 76 F.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Im glad that my post and everyone on this forum could help you!  Have fun with your new finned friend! They really are different from any other fish i've owned..and i've owned a lot!


----------

